# 2 Issues (Likely unrelated): Rough Start and Possible PCV?



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

Hello folks, today I went to drive my car for the first time in a while (got to stay home with new baby #2). Car had been parked alongside a curb (2 wheels on inclined curb and other 2 on street). Went to start the car and immediately started misfiring violently and threw the Stabilitrak and flashing CEL. I turned off the engine and checked the codes, 1 for random misfires and the other for P050D relating to rough cold start. I checked the oil and it was low but I'm attributing that to the incline of where I did the oil change and just not making sure I was level when checking dipstick. While rooting around in there and topping off the oil, I also decided to replace my K&N air filter with a dry Injen filter. When I took off the K&N I noticed my prefilter was wet, took it off and noticed the entire filter was oily with engine oil not air filter oil. 

I'm beginning to suspect a plugged PCV valve. I've had bad fuel economy and had attributed it to city driving and winter gas but it's pretty bad. Also noticed some rougher cold starts and now the oily air filter. Is there a way to check the PCV valves?

Thanks in advance and for reference, oil that I'm using now is the AMSOIL and car has 52k miles. And additionally, the CEL and Stabilitrak went away immediately before putting in the oil.


----------

